

Interesting example of responsive design - maxcameron
http://bigbangtechnology.com

======
maxcameron
Hey folks,

We just released a new version of our site and worked really hard to make an
enjoyable experience for folks no matter if they're visiting us on mobile,
tablet or desktop.

If you have any comments about it, we're all ears.

Thanks

Max

